# Paye public service worker - march increase



## CrazyOne (12 Mar 2011)

Hi,
My other half just got his payslip for March - is there a reason why his PAYE is a lot more than it was in February?  
Thanks
b


----------



## deadlyduck (12 Mar 2011)

There could be a couple of reasons:



Were his tax credits correct in Jan/ Feb? It's possible (somewhat unlikely but you never know) that the payroll office needed to adjust his tax credits and/or SRCOP.
Did his income change e.g. something like a bonus or once-off fee?
Were some of his tax credits transferred to you?
If his pension contributions changed, he'd be paying more PRSI.


----------



## CrazyOne (14 Mar 2011)

Hi Deadly,

Thanks for your reply and apologies for not replying sooner 

Long story short because i'm not sure which would be relevant.
Moved to public sector in January - gross income same as before - take home pay reduced by €1500 per month due to universal social charge and public service pension deductions.  This meant we were suddenly struggling with mortgage because we didn't realise there would be such a drop in income.  Wrote to mortgage company last week with budgets, etc explaining we couldn't keep up payments now.  Then on Friday he got his payslip and his take home pay is now €500 less - so we're down €2,000 per month.  Seriously panicing now and need to know is this extra €500 a mistake or a once off or what.

His paye for jan and feb was €2644.09 and now in march it's €3218.10
He has had no bonus, pay increase, no change to my tax credit as I'm not working.  

Feels like we're drowning...

Thanks
b


----------



## hollacia (14 Mar 2011)

Bonkers what is his annual gross salary? This will give a better sense of what he should be paying.


----------



## CrazyOne (14 Mar 2011)

His monthly gross is €9166 - so i guess that means his annual gross would be €109k


----------



## hollacia (14 Mar 2011)

The figures definitely don't add up at all then. Ask him to get a break down from his Payroll department of all the deductions - this will show all tax, PRSI deduction etc

I would guess he has been put on emergency tax - has he submitted his P45? His payroll department will definitely be able to tell him this

His net take home pay of €2,644.09 is more like a salary of €50k  per annum.


----------



## CrazyOne (14 Mar 2011)

€2644.09 is the paye he paid in Feb - not his take home pay - take home pay for feb was €4275 and for March is €3701.


----------



## orka (14 Mar 2011)

Have a look at taxcalc.eu - this works out tax due for both oublic and private sector. The 2,644.09 paye you quoted is correct for a single public sector work on 109,992 pa (9,166 pm). Net takehome (single) should be 4,550 and shouldn't vary from month to month so there must be some issue with emergency tax or some sort of clawback of a previous overpayment. The payroll department should be able to explain to him what the issue is but it seems like it should just be temporary.

If you are married, he should get increased tax credits which will increase his tax home pay.


----------



## CrazyOne (14 Mar 2011)

Thanks for your reply Orca - I checked out that website and yes his take home pay should be €4550 which would be great - and as he's married it should be €4845 which would make life a lot easier.  Just wondering what emergency tax is and how long would it be for and does he get it back?  Also as they must have him in the system as single will he get the extra back from january and february?  It can't be an overpayment as he only started in january and got €4275 in jan and feb.  Why didn't he get €4550 in jan and feb?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (14 Mar 2011)

Emergency tax basically gives single credits and SRCOP for the first month, no credits and single SRCOP for the second month and no credits or SRCOP thereafter. It sounds like this may be what is happening with your husband.

If so he needs to contact payroll or Revenue to sort it out and should get a refund of tax overpaid in his next payslip (check with payroll that there is nothing else outstanding).

He will get married credits if you are not using them, if you are also working this will not apply.

Sybil


----------



## CrazyOne (15 Mar 2011)

Thank you all for your information and comments - it has made a huge difference to our stress levels - really appreciate it


----------



## Mrs Vimes (16 Mar 2011)

Out of interest bonkers, what did payroll say was the reason for the paye deduction increasing?


----------



## CrazyOne (6 Apr 2011)

Hi sorry for not getting back - P45 hadn't been lodged with revenue so they reckon he was on emergency tax and not registered as married either.  Haven't seen the payslip yet for this month so not sure what difference has been made to it.


----------

